# Back way sooner than I thought!



## Blah11

Unexpected and random bfp today. Only tested cos my stomach felt hard. Very shocked as my little boy is only 16 months, took a whole year to conceive, still breastfeeds and I've not even had a period since he was born but here we are!
Not sure how I feel yet but I'm sure we'll be excited soon.


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations


----------



## Moom7900

Congrats!!! :) xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Congratulations xx


----------



## lau86

Congratulations!


----------



## DebbieF

Congrats! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## CharCharxxx

Congratulations x


----------



## lauzie84

congratulations xx


----------



## ama

Congrats :)


----------



## Missy86

Congrats


----------



## Blah11

Thank you everyone, got 3+ on cb digital so looks like its def happening!


----------



## foquita

congratulations :cloud9: do you have any idea how far along you are? :)


----------



## Blah11

Nope! Maybe 7 weeks or so?


----------



## foquita

skipping half of first tri would excite me i think :lol: i initially thought i would be about 6 or 7 weeks but then when i actually checked i think i'm only 4, idiot :dohh:


----------



## dizzy65

Congrats :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats x


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations blah, so exciting.


----------



## ZubZub

Congrats! Clearly meant to be (even if it has sent you into shock)!!


----------



## Shey

Congrats!


----------



## monkee12

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Odd Socks

congratulations!


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congratulations.gif


----------



## MzImpatient

YAY congrats!!


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations xx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations Blah xxx


----------



## Kelskiii

Congrats x


----------



## bluebell

What a lovely surprise Blah! Congratulations :happydance:

xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulations!! xxxx


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow congrats -exciting to find out how far along you are 

Keep us informed please xxx

Hope you have a fab pregnancy


----------



## Kimboowee

Congratulations! x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Yay! Congratulations love x


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kel127

Congrats!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Yay, congrats!!


----------



## BabyLove1111

Congratulations hun :)


----------

